# Jamming on a Roadhouse Guitar Works Guitar



## stingx

I remember seeing adverts for Roadhouse Guitar Works based out North Carolina around 2016 or so. Basically I liked the idea of the guy using "reclaimed" wood for the bodies of the instruments he built. I looked at many examples and found a body that I thought looked very good. I wasn't sure of the necks but he assured me they were similar to the feel of the one I had on my Esquire. He quoted me a pretty cheap price of about $480. It was just a basic Esquire tele. One pickup, my fave reversed harness wiring. Simple. It was delayed a while and I had to keep pushing the guy. He offered a load of excuses for the delays but it was ultimately shipped to me. It was nicely done although I had to give it a fret leveling. Although I enjoyed it, I ended up trading it at some ports towards a PRS. Here's a clip of me jamming on it for the short time I had it. 

Here's the Roadhouse. Click on it to play.


----------



## Eric

stingx said:


> I remember seeing adverts for Roadhouse Guitar Works based out North Carolina around 2016 or so. Basically I liked the idea of the guy using "reclaimed" wood for the bodies of the instruments he built. I looked at many examples and found a body that I thought looked very good. I wasn't sure of the necks but he assured me they were similar to the feel of the one I had on my Esquire. He quoted me a pretty cheap price of about $480. It was just a basic Esquire tele. One pickup, my fave reversed harness wiring. Simple. It was delayed a while and I had to keep pushing the guy. He offered a load of excuses for the delays but it was ultimately shipped to me. It was nicely done although I had to give it a fret leveling. Although I enjoyed it, I ended up trading it at some ports towards a PRS. Here's a clip of me jamming on it for the short time I had it.
> 
> Here's the Roadhouse. Click on it to play.
> 
> View attachment 18205



Very unique and cool guitar, interesting story, at least you got a clip of it.


----------



## KCAR

Man, that sounded pretty fantastic to me.  Great playing and tone. Really unique guitar. My guitar style preferences always lean towards the organic. I really prefer seeing a lot of wood grain versus a slick paint job or bright colors. The more a guitar looks like someone took a slab of wood and whittled it into a guitar, the more I like it.  So, this guitar seems pretty cool to me.  I'm surprised you parted ways with it?  Though I, too, desire a PRS, so I guess I understand a little bit.


----------



## stingx

KCAR said:


> Man, that sounded pretty fantastic to me.  Great playing and tone. Really unique guitar. My guitar style preferences always lean towards the organic. I really prefer seeing a lot of wood grain versus a slick paint job or bright colors. The more a guitar looks like someone took a slab of wood and whittled it into a guitar, the more I like it.  So, this guitar seems pretty cool to me.  I'm surprised you parted ways with it?  Though I, too, desire a PRS, so I guess I understand a little bit.



In hindsight, I should have kept it. It was a real player.


----------



## Goport

I remember this clip and the status updates on the Roadhouse at the time.  Lovely sounding guitar for sure and nice playing champ.  I wasn't sold on the look at the time but this just looks cool AF now.  I tend to keep all my guitars but I sometimes worry them by looking at a trade for one of these.


----------



## stingx

Goport said:


> I remember this clip and the status updates on the Roadhouse at the time.  Lovely sounding guitar for sure and nice playing champ.  I wasn't sold on the look at the time but this just looks cool AF now.  I tend to keep all my guitars but I sometimes worry them by looking at a trade for one of these.



The tele shape is my favorite for a guitar. I've only sold two guitars I regretted - my custom shop Schecter Pete Townshend (PT) Tele and my Kramer Pacer Imperial, which I managed to get back.


----------

